# New Year's Eve - Valencia City



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all - anyone know what's going on in Valencia city for New Year? Trying to find out of there are fireworks or similar as I know the Valencians love a good display!!! We have the inlaws coming over and wondered if it would be best to book a restaurant or something? Is it quiet or busy everywhere?


----------



## Elena_gr (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you will find nice party there... Here you have a link with some options... Enjoy!

nochevieja en valencia


----------



## chamunt (Dec 29, 2012)

Most Valencians tend to stay at home with the family or have tickets to a party. I would look at booking a restaurant.


----------

